# Has your pup or young GSD ever injured itself on slippery floors during "zoomies?"



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Has your pup or young GSD ever injured itself on slippery floors during "zoomies?"*

I have had a GSD pup before (14 years ago) when I had all carpet in my house other than a small kitchen. Now, I live in a fairly large house with a huge kitchen/dining entryway that is ALL travertine tile. Sasha, my 9 month old GSD, is the most mellow pup I have ever owned. Maybe, every other day she gets the zoomies and it's only for 2-4 minutes but she HAULS around from the family room (carpeted) through the dining room/kitchen (tiled) and goes sliding and crashing into walls, fridge, cabinets, etc. It's not even the crashing I am as worried about as the leg scrambling, twisting, crazy positions her hind end is put in from her antics.

Just curious to see if anyone's pup or dog has torn an ACL, injured their hip, or any other serious injuries during a bout of the zoomies.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not a GSD, but my mom's pit bull never gets exercised. She gets the zoomies quite often, and she always SLAMS into the walls, the couches, the fridge, us.... She's never hurt herself, but we've been battered and bruised a few times from her zoomies. 
We have tile throughout our house.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have all hardwood floors. Wolfie used to zoom all over the place when he was a pup, and he never got injured.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, acl sprain. I don't let them run where its slick. In your case..good luck!


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a tiled dinning room and the rest is wood flooring with rugs. I often worry about Gunny hurting him self. He does some crazy acrobats and rugs go flying when I toss the ball.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I had 2 puppies from one litter injure themselves by slipping--one on a kitchen floor, one on ice--they were 5-8 months old at the times of the injuries--and were in their new homes. Both were soft-tissue injuries--like a groin pull.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

All hardwood in the house and she hasn't had any problems yet... outside is a different story. Slipped on a patch on ice on the deck and was hobbled for a day. Another time she was racing around the backyard and smacked her leg on a bench. And being the drama queen that she is, you'd think she was getting beaten to death. Limped for about two days then was fine.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I know of a stud dog, from a very famous kennel in Europe, whose name was Yak. He slipped and broke his back while playing with one of his own pups.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No serious injuries, thank dog, but a few slips and falls that resulted in cries of pain.  When we had puppies, we tried not to let things get out of hand like that.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Not a GSD, and not serious injuries, but yes, several times. Usually from sliding into the dining room table and accompanied by a dramatic cry and pathetic-looking limping until the leg was checked over and massaged to test for painful spots. Never found any. Once I let him go, he went back to running with no limp


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when your dog gets the zoomies take her out
for training and exercise or don't wait for the
zoomies to exercise. you can always put down some
area rugs or runners.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe you should toss the ball outside.



mwiacek10 said:


> I have a tiled dinning room and the rest is wood flooring with rugs. I often worry about Gunny hurting him self.
> 
> >>>> He does some crazy acrobats and rugs go flying when I toss the ball.<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my last GSD slipped on ice and hurt his leg.



Skribbles said:


> All hardwood in the house and she hasn't had any problems yet... outside is a different story.
> 
> >>>> Slipped on a patch on ice <<<<
> 
> on the deck and was hobbled for a day. Another time she was racing around the backyard and smacked her leg on a bench. And being the drama queen that she is, you'd think she was getting beaten to death. Limped for about two days then was fine.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I read this thread today and thought my dog thankfully hasn't been injured crashing about the kitchen, but he has taken a few good falls. AND THEN .... TODAY.... I took him out into the yard and he was getting real excited and zooming past me, pivoting and zooming past me the other way, through my legs. Pretty funny....until I turned around after he zoomed past only to see him attempt a quick turn back and fall with his leg in an unnatural position. He cried louder and longer than ever before! I ran up to him laying there and he was still yelling. I calmed him down and kept him still and checked him over. He seemed OK so I thought he would get up with a bad limp and tissue damage at the least. He sprang up and seemed FINE! Man, that was a scary thing. Weird that I was just reading this thread!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when your dog gets the zoomies take her out
> for training and exercise or don't wait for the
> zoomies to exercise.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH!!! Sheldon went for a 5 mile run, plus ran around with kiddos, then went over to my parents house and played with other dogs. he STILL got the zoomies =P


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

The only time my girl gets the zoomies on slippery floor is when she comes in from play/training. I guess it is just so exciting to be inside and with the whole family that she just has to run all over.  So far, she hasn't hurt herself. She is able to balance herself fairly well until she calms down. Hopefully, that won't change.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, once. Zira ran around the corner and slipped into the edge of the walls. She hurt herself, but only bruised. She went to the vet the next morning and checked out fine. 

Now, she is a bit more careful. Puppies will be puppies...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

When Siren was a baby, she only ever got the zoomies at night, right before bed time. So as soon as it was "zoomie time", I took her OUTSIDE. Outside is the place for zoomies. Less chance of them injuring themselves, OR, when they get bigger, damaging something in the house.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just last night, Rocco was so excited about me getting home that he went nuts, running around. I couldn't even get his attention. As he turned into the kitchen, he caught the kitchen rug and went sliding across the kitchen into the cabinets. It is actually pretty funny now, but only because he didn't get hurt. He got right back up and kept zooming. It scared the **** out of me though...


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah. Simba will slip and slide into the door. He wont yelp or cry, but I'm assuming when he flies into the door it'd hurt him. lol.


----------

